# أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق 

الصداقة او الصديق 
- إن الصداقة من أثمن العلاقات وأعمقها، بل هي حلقة الوصل في جميع علاقاتنا مع من حولنا. 
فالصداقة في معناها الحقيقي القرب لا البعد، الحب لا الكراهية، الصدق لا النفاق. فهذه هي علامات الصداقة إذا ظهرت عليك أو علي شخص تعتمد عليه وتحس أنك قريب منه ستكون صديق وفي بجد: 
- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي لا يجامل أو أن تنتهي علاقته معك لمجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر أو جدال. 

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمكنك أن تبكي أمامه، وتتبلل كتفاه من دموعك. 

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يقدم حلولاً ً لمشاكلك، لا التحدث فيها وإثارتها. 

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يساعدك في كل موقف عندما تكون سعيداً أو حزيناً ولا يكتفي بموقف المتفرج. 


اما الحب او الحبيب 

الحبيب 
ذلك الشخص الذي تكون بالنسبة له الفرق ما بين الحياة والموت 
ويتقبلك كما انت 
يرى اسوء عيوبك اجملها لديه ./ 
ذلك الشخص الذي يشعر انه ليس بهذا الكون سواك 
انت هو و هو انت 
قلب واحد ...ذات واحده 
و الحب رمز 
للإخلاص و الوفاء 
التضحية و العهد والوعد ...... 

فأيهما بنظرك اصعب علينا خيانته لنا؟ ​*

:smil13: :new2: :dance: :a82: 
:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2007)

بنسبالى الحبيب لانى الحبيب تلقائى بيكون صديق القريب جدا لقلبى اخر حاجه اتوقعها منه خيانه ومنه بتكون اصعب واصعب لانه حبيب وصديق 

انما الصديق ممكن اتوقع ولو 1% خيانه هتكون صعبه منكرش انما مش اصعب من الحبيب​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2007)

اكيد خيانه الحبيب اصعب بكتير اوى بس اصعب شىء فى الدنيا كلمه الخيانه نفسها شكرا ليك يا شادى


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2007)

بالطبع خيانة الحبيب بتبقي شئ مؤلم للغاية :new2:


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 مارس 2007)

كلاهمــــــــــــا

شكرا على الموضعــ 

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## rock_heart (19 مارس 2007)

*انا عن نفسى ارى ان خيانه الصديق اصعب من خيانه الحبيب لان مافيش حب بيستمر للنهايه ولكن الصداقه هى التى تستمر*


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2007)

الاتنين  بيجرحوا بس بترجع لنفسيه الشخص اللى انجرح  يعنى(س) من الناس خيانه الصداقه بتعدها بسهوله  لانها واثقه انها كنت امينه مع الشخص دة لكن هو رفضنها ورفض صداقتها فا من السهل مشاعرها تتداوى 
انما لو جرح حبييييب بتبقى صعبه كتيييييييييييير لان الحبيب يبقى كل حاجه فى الدنيا بل على العكس ممكن الواحد احيانا وبنشوفها بيساغنى عن اصدقاؤة  لحين من الوقت علشان يكون مع حبيبته او حبيبها 

فا العمليه ايه  ان فى الصداقه احنا ممكن نستغنى عنها لما نلاقى حب بجد 
فا علشان كده الجرح بيفرق  وده من وجهه نظررى


----------



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*شكرا ياجماعه على اهتمامكوا بالموضوع*

*وردتكوا المفيده دى *
*وربنا يبارك فى حياتكوا *
*مرسى كتييييير*​


----------



## twety (20 مارس 2007)

*اكيد خيانه الحبيب اصعب بكتييييييييييير*
*لان الصاحب اقل بكتير من الحبيب مهما كان*
*الحبيب اخ وصديق واب وام وحبيب وكل حاجه*
*فضرورى يكون خيانته اصعب بكتييييييييييييييييييييير*
*من اى حاجه تانى*


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

اكيد خيانة الحبيب اصعب اوى 
لن الى بيحب قوى .......... بينجرح اوى اوى 
لكن مهما كانت خيانة الصديق بيكون الجرح اهون بكتير من خيانة الحبيب


----------



## tina_tina (20 مارس 2007)

الاتنين صعبين
بس الحبيب ممكن يكون صديق وحبيب
بس الصديق مش ممكن يكون الحبيب


----------



## fullaty (20 مارس 2007)

انا بصراحة مجربتش خيانة الحبيب فمش قادرة اقولك هبقى عاملة ازاى ساعتها بس 
انا بالنسبة لى خيانة الصديقه بتوجع اوى لان انا مش بثق فى حد بسهوله ومعنى انى وثقت فيها يعنى حبتها وجربتها فى مواقف كتير فالخيانة ساعتها بتجننى واقعد اقول مين الغلط انا لانى مفهمتهاش من الاول ولا هى لانها كانت بتمثل عليا
ربنا يبعدنا عن الاتنين وميرسى للموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## fullaty (20 مارس 2007)

انا بصراحة مجربتش خيانة الحبيب فمش قادرة اقولك هبقى عاملة ازاى ساعتها بس 
انا بالنسبة لى خيانة الصديقه بتوجع اوى لان انا مش بثق فى حد بسهوله ومعنى انى وثقت فيها يعنى حبتها وجربتها فى مواقف كتير فالخيانة ساعتها بتجننى واقعد اقول مين الغلط انا لانى مفهمتهاش من الاول ولا هى لانها كانت بتمثل عليا
ربنا يبعدنا عن الاتنين وميرسى للموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## look jesus (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

انا شايفه ان الخيانه اصعب شىء سواء من حبيب او صديق او اي حد نعرفه ويكون قريب مننا بتكون صعبه جدااااااااااا ومؤلمه الخيانه مش درجات عشان اقدر احدد مدي صعوبتها الشعور والاحساس وقتها بيكون واحد تقريبا ويا رب محدش مننا يمر بيه ابدااااااااااااااااااااا في حياته
ربنا يباركم


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

 هما الأثنين صعبين 
وكلمة خيانة صعبة من أي كانت 
بس بتصور خيانة الصديق مؤلمة أكثر فتصور أنسان تربيت ومشيت معه كل مسيرة حياتك طفولة وشباب وأنت رجل وبلحظة تعرفه أنه خانك


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

صدقوني الاثين صعبين بس لو الصديق خان والحبيب موجود ممكن يقدر يهون لكن ولو الحبيب هو الخان صعب خالص ان الصديق يقدر يهون وعموما كلمة خانة قاصية جدا وصعبة جدا


----------



## LOLA012 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

انا برده رايى ان خيانة الحبيب بتكون اصعب 
لان انت بتعتبره كل شئ فى حياتك 
وبتحكيله كل حاجة ويعنى بيكون اخ واب وحبيب وصديق 
فمن الصعب ان انت تتوقع منه الخيانة 
ولما بيخون بتكون اصعب حتى لو اداوت بمرور السنين  بتكون معلمة وسيبة اثر ​


----------



## spider boy (29 مارس 2008)

الصداقة او الصديق
- إن الصداقة من أثمن العلاقات وأعمقها، بل هي حلقة الوصل في جميع علاقاتنا مع من حولنا.
فالصداقة في معناها الحقيقي القرب لا البعد، الحب لا الكراهية، الصدق لا النفاق. فهذه هي علامات الصداقة إذا ظهرت عليك أو علي شخص تعتمد عليه وتحس أنك قريب منه ستكون صديق وفي بجد:
- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي لا يجامل أو أن تنتهي علاقته معك لمجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر أو جدال.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمكنك أن تبكي أمامه، وتتبلل كتفاه من دموعك.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يقدم حلولاً ً لمشاكلك، لا التحدث فيها وإثارتها.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يساعدك في كل موقف عندما تكون سعيداً أو حزيناً ولا يكتفي بموقف المتفرج.


اما الحب او الحبيب

الحبيب
ذلك الشخص الذي تكون بالنسبة له الفرق ما بين الحياة والموت
ويتقبلك كما انت
يرى اسوء عيوبك اجملها لديه ./
ذلك الشخص الذي يشعر انه ليس بهذا الكون سواك
انت هو و هو انت
قلب واحد ...ذات واحده
و الحب رمز
للإخلاص و الوفاء
التضحية و العهد والوعد ......

فأيهما بنظرك اصعب علينا خيانته لنا؟
__________________


----------



## سيزار (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

مشكور على الموضوع الجامد دا اخى اسبيدر

ولكن كلهما زفت جدا ... الخيانه فى حد ذاتها صعبه قوى ... وان كنت تريد اجابه محدده فخيانه الصديق مووووووووووت

اما خيانه الحبيب صدمه 

وشكرا


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

*انا بحس انه خيانه الصديق اصعب*
*ودي وجه نظري*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الشيق دا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

الخيااانه فى حد ذاتها شىء قاتل ومؤلم سواء نابع من صديق أو من حبيب ...لانها عندما تأتى من شخص غالى علينا بتكون كالضربه الموجعه على الرأس بتفقدنا التوازن والثقه بالنفس والاحساس بالامان واحيانا حتى الرغبه فى الحياه  .... لان الخيانه هى بيع  لللمشاعر  بالرخيص وعدم تقدير الاخر لعطا ئك وحبك وتفضيلك له عن الاخرين .... بل انه احيانا بتقدم تنازلات لتبقى معه ...وفى المقابل بتحصد غدر وخيانه ....فعلا احساس مميت .....ميرررسى يا سبايدر .... حقيقى موضوع جميل .


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

انا من وجه نظري ان خيانة الصديق اصعب من خيانة الحبيب 
مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Kiril (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أيهما أصعب خيانه الحبيب أو خيانه الصديق*

خيانه الحبيب اقوي


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*


                                          الصداقة او الصديق
- إن الصداقة من أثمن العلاقات وأعمقها، بل هي حلقة الوصل في جميع علاقاتنا مع من حولنا.
فالصداقة في معناها الحقيقي القرب لا البعد، الحب لا الكراهية، الصدق لا النفاق. فهذه هي علامات الصداقة إذا ظهرت عليك أو علي شخص تعتمد عليه وتحس أنك قريب منه ستكون صديق وفي بجد:
- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي لا يجامل أو أن تنتهي علاقته معك لمجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر أو جدال.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمكنك أن تبكي أمامه، وتتبلل كتفاه من دموعك.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يقدم حلولاً ً لمشاكلك، لا التحدث فيها وإثارتها.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يساعدك في كل موقف عندما تكون سعيداً أو حزيناً ولا يكتفي بموقف المتفرج.


                                        اما الحب او الحبيب

الحبيب
ذلك الشخص الذي تكون بالنسبة له الفرق ما بين الحياة والموت
ويتقبلك كما انت
يرى اسوء عيوبك اجملها لديه ./
ذلك الشخص الذي يشعر انه ليس بهذا الكون سواك
انت هو و هو انت
قلب واحد ...ذات واحده
و الحب رمز
للإخلاص و الوفاء
التضحية و العهد والوعد ......:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

انا دخلت على احد الموقع والموضوع دة عجبنى ونقلتو عشان اخود رائيكم فية 



يلا بقى ورنى ارائكم يا شباب


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

_



الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمكنك أن تبكي أمامه، وتتبلل كتفاه من دموعك.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يقدم حلولاً ً لمشاكلك، لا التحدث فيها وإثارتها.

- الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يساعدك في كل موقف عندما تكون سعيداً أو حزيناً ولا يكتفي بموقف المتفرج.​

أنقر للتوسيع...





			الحبيب
ذلك الشخص الذي تكون بالنسبة له الفرق ما بين الحياة والموت
ويتقبلك كما انت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بجد كلمات مفيش اجمل من كده تشبيها
حقيقى موضوع جميل




​_​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> ​بجد كلمات مفيش اجمل من كده تشبيها
> حقيقى موضوع جميل
> ...



سنكس يا جميل على مرورك 
اكيد انت اجملل


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

*مووضع جميل جدا والكلام رائع 
الخيانة صعبة في كلتا الحالتين​*


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



rana1981 قال:


> *مووضع جميل جدا والكلام رائع
> الخيانة صعبة في كلتا الحالتين​*



سنكس على مرورك الجميل دة واكيد انت احلى


----------



## سيزار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

فعلا الخيانه فى ذاتها قله اصل وصعبه فى كلتا الحالتين


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



سيزار قال:


> فعلا الخيانه فى ذاتها قله اصل وصعبه فى كلتا الحالتين



مرسى جدا على ردك الجميل دة سنكس


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



> الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي لا يجامل أو أن تنتهي علاقته معك لمجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر أو جدال.


شكرا" اخت iam_with_you
جميل موضوعك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت iam_with_you
> جميل موضوعك
> سلام المسيح
> ​





مرسى يا جميل ربنا يخليك انت اجمل


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

*الخيانه بانواعها شىء مؤلم وقاسى وجرح عميق صعب يندمل حتى مع مرور الوقت .. ميرررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Kiril (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

الاتنين خيانتهم صعبة


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



dona nabil قال:


> *الخيانه بانواعها شىء مؤلم وقاسى وجرح عميق صعب يندمل حتى مع مرور الوقت .. ميرررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ​*



سنكس على مرورك يا جميل


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> الاتنين خيانتهم صعبة



سنكس على ردك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*

الخيانه نفسها كلمه صعبه لو جات من صديق او من حبيب اعتقد هتبقا جامده فى الحالتين يمكن اقول ان الحبيب اصعب شويه لان الصديق ممكن تفترقوا لكن الحبيب لا​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ايهما اصعب خيانة الصديق ام..................خيانة الحبيب*



swety koky girl قال:


> الخيانه نفسها كلمه صعبه لو جات من صديق او من حبيب اعتقد هتبقا جامده فى الحالتين يمكن اقول ان الحبيب اصعب شويه لان الصديق ممكن تفترقوا لكن الحبيب لا​






سنكس على مرورك الجميل دة مرسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

الاتنين اصعب من بعض 
الخيانه نفسها صعبه جدا 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

